# photo patch test



## mjl903 (Jul 6, 2011)

What is the correct coding for a Photo Patch Test?

The first day the pt's back is exposed to UVA 

The second day two sets of patches are applies  with UVA - cpt 95052 x #units

The third one set of patches are exposed to UVA

The forth day the patches are read no documentation(usually code 99024)?

The fifth day the final read with diagnosis - appropriate E&M and ICD-9

Please advise,
Thank you!


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 20, 2011)

We do not do photo patch but here is an LCD -- look at the second page line #4--hope this helps.

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverag...ents/30471_1/L30471_alrg001_codingbilling.pdf


----------



## mjl903 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Photo patch test*

Thank you, but I already saw that and it didn't help because the pt is exposed to UVA one day, 2 identical sets of patches are put on the second day. The third day only 1 set is exposed to the UVA. then they look at it two more times before giving a dx.


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, thought it could help. 

Thiis how we handle simple patch test visits with no UVA...
We code an e/m on the first visit when the doctor decides to use the patch.
Sometimes the patch is placed then so we charge but if a visit is a Thursday or Friday the patient returns and has the patch placed and only the patch is charge no e/m.
The return visit with nurse is coded with 99211 unless a physician needs to see patient. 
The final visit is billed when the provider discusses the results to the patient.
I hope that helps


----------



## mjl903 (Jul 22, 2011)

*photo patch test?*

Thank you for you response.  I still need to know how to code the test when UVA is involved (Photo Patch Test).


----------

